# RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)



## Painkiller (14. September 2009)

*RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*

Hallo Leute

Was is denn der beste RAM für einen I7 860...

Den Dominator / GT kann man ja nicht nehmen der hat ja 1600 anstatt 1333...

Hätt gerne 8 GB 

gruß


----------



## XFX-Rocker (14. September 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*

Dominator GT  ... 2000er laufen sogar 1066


----------



## Painkiller (15. September 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*



XFX-Rocker schrieb:


> Dominator GT  ... 2000er laufen sogar 1066




Wär aber verschwendung oder?


----------



## Bluebeard (16. September 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*

In dem Fall würden 2x 4GB 1333MHz wohl die Beste Wahl sein:

Welcome to Corsair :: Core i7 Memory


----------



## Painkiller (16. September 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> In dem Fall würden 2x 4GB 1333MHz wohl die Beste Wahl sein:
> 
> Welcome to Corsair :: Core i7 Memory




Welchen würdest du denn von denen empfehlen?


----------



## Bluebeard (18. September 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*

http://www.corsair.com/products/go.aspx?pn=TW3X4G1333C9


----------



## Painkiller (18. September 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> http://www.corsair.com/products/go.aspx?pn=TW3X4G1333C9




Die hören sich ja scho mal gut an.... 



Corsair Dominator DDR3-Kits mit Intel XMP-Zertifizierung - Corsair, DDR3, XMP, Intel, RAM

Nettes Blau, die würden gut zu meinem NZXT Tempest passen....^^


----------



## Bluebeard (18. September 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*

1600MHz kannst Du selbstverständlich auch einsetzen - die sind sogar von Intel zertifiziert und somit auf jeden Fall geeignet für dein Vorhaben


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> 1600MHz kannst Du selbstverständlich auch einsetzen - die sind sogar von Intel zertifiziert und somit auf jeden Fall geeignet für dein Vorhaben




Sind da zwei Kühler dabei? Die sollen ja im Dual-Channel laufen...oder?


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*

Küphler werden heir eigentlich nicht benötigt und sich auch nicht inkludiert - das ist aber beim jeweiligen Angebot in den diversen Shops generell ausgewiesen ob oder ob kein Kühler dabai ist...


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Küphler werden heir eigentlich nicht benötigt und sich auch nicht inkludiert - das ist aber beim jeweiligen Angebot in den diversen Shops generell ausgewiesen ob oder ob kein Kühler dabai ist...



Also muss man die nicht kühlen ok...

Ich hätt gerne diesen hier. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der auf ein Gigabyte Board & Prolimatech Mega Shadow passt... Von der höhe her meine ich... 

Board: 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1156 - GigaByte P55-UD6

Kühler: 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow - Socket 775/1156/1366/AM2

Ram:

8GB (4er Kit) CORSAIR Core i5 Dominator (CMD8GX3M4A1600C8) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*

Die Dominator Module sind von der Sockeloberkante ca. 5cm hoch.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Die Dominator Module sind von der Sockeloberkante ca. 5cm hoch.




Ok, danke


Würden die Rams überhaupt auf dem Board laufen?


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*

Das würden sie...


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Das würden sie...




Ok, weil auf der Hersteller-Seite von GigaByte find ich den Ram leider nicht.
bzw. es steht nicht da, das der auch funktioniert.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*

Keine Sorge - die Hersteller können meist nicht alles testen. Auf Welcome to Corsair gibt es übrigens auch einen Konfigurator/QVL Liste und da sind die Module für das Board freigegeben:

Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6 Memory Upgrades - Guaranteed Compatible Memory for your Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6 from Corsair


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RAM für I7 860 (Kein OC)*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Keine Sorge - die Hersteller können meist nicht alles testen. Auf Welcome to Corsair gibt es übrigens auch einen Konfigurator/QVL Liste und da sind die Module für das Board freigegeben:
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6 Memory Upgrades - Guaranteed Compatible Memory for your Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6 from Corsair





Super, danke dir....


----------

